# implantation bleeding in relation to last period?



## crunchymama19 (Apr 9, 2011)

I am not trying to get pregnant but not necessarily avoiding it either. We haven't been charting or keeping track of anything. The first day of my last period was November 15ish (can't remember exact date). My periods are very regular so it was right on time I think. last night I had some strange very light spotting (faint pink tinged CM with maybe a drop or two of red). and that was it. It is too early for my next period and it stopped as soon as it started anyway. Could this possibly be implantation bleeding or was it something else? I have 2 DDs already and don't remember ever having implantation bleeding with them so I have no idea. I have no clue when I could have ovulated, like I said, we aren't keeping track of anything.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm sorry no one responded to your question. Have you figured out what is going on yet?


----------



## crunchymama19 (Apr 9, 2011)

Not yet. I am pretty confused honestly. My period isn't due for another 3 days but I took a First Response home test anyway. It was negative. On the one hand I have been feeling some familiar symptoms come up (I am VERY tired) and nausea has started tonight, however the whole house has been sick with something or other the last two weeks so I have a hard time attributing it to being pregnant. I guess if my period hasn't come by Sunday I should test again?


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm sorry. This is one of those annoying situations where it's so hard to tell what's going on. The longer you wait to test, the more accurate it will be. I would definitely test again if AF is late. It ain't over till the fat lady (AF) sings. Good luck!


----------



## crunchymama19 (Apr 9, 2011)

We are surprised but thrilled for #3!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------

